# system failure Tisch, USC



## saintman (Dec 1, 2010)

hi,

is the online system working both for Tisch & USC, i am not sure what the problem is but it just not working.  i believe Tisch has extended it for 24 hours, any idea about USC. they accepted that they are having problems with the system but thats it!


----------



## Munky the robot (Dec 3, 2010)

yes also facing the same prob. Did u check your app after sending? I sent mine and the system showed application received, I even got a payment receipt but now it is showing application not submitted!!
i think u shud check urs again for USC cos mines acting funny!


----------

